# habistat pulse proportional stat light always on



## Lukeebradley (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I bought a pulse stat from eBay and no matter what i set the temperature to it never shuts off, the red led light is on constantly it never blinks or dims it is just on full. Even when the thermostat probe is way above the set temp (according to my digital thermometer)

Is this a common problem or is there anyway to fix this without paying £25 to send it to habistat (as i don't have a receipt)

Thanks in advance


----------



## morris091081 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like it needs to go in for repair. Their turnaround on repairs is pretty quick so you shouldn't be without it for long


----------

